# Hashimoto's...



## dbye9 (May 4, 2014)

Background information first. I am a 48 year old male, normal weight is around 180, right now 187. I am in good shape, don't drink or smoke. Usually work out very regularly. Past 6 months, increase in these symptoms. Sluggish and lethargic (gained a little weight), troubles sleeping, brain fog 3 or 4 days a week, bad memory (I have a great memory, this is alarming, but I am not getting any younger!), occasional stuttering or slurring of words (no one really notices, but I do). NO DESIRE to work out, just lay on couch!

Since 2007 I have been on Levothyroxine. Low dosage .05 mcg upped to .075 mcg in fall of 2012, when I went in to have blood work done for annual tests, mentioned I felt off. For the past 2.5 years, I have mentioned to my Dr. at every physical that I feel off. TSH has continued to come back "normal range". Early spring of 2014, still felt off and had blood work done, normal range TSH, Vitamin D, low. Started a supplement. Summer of 2014, bad brain cloud thought I had potentially had a stroke, went to ER and had complete blood tests done, T3 and T4 "normal range". Late in 2014 I had an MRI done without contrast and a Doppler scan of carotids (my father had two undiagnosed strokes and surgery to clean carotids). MRI, showed sinusitis. Two bouts of antibiotics to get rid of sinusitis. At same time, I asked my Dr. to have me put on synthroid instead of Levothyroxine. I had terrible cold and flu in February was not sure if I noticed any change after meds change. March, I called and said, I want to be referred to an see an Endocrinologist, Dr. chose to refer me to Neurologist instead. I went and had the normal tests done and blood work. I shared my concern that it was thyroid and she did a TPO test. It came back in the 800's. Since then, I have been referred to an Endocrinologist. SHOCKING, RIGHT?!?! I know, I need to be more forceful. However, I have been able to "grind" through when things get rough. However, this has gone on long enough. Neurologist indicated that her thought was Hashimoto's. I have not yet seen Endo. As with all of us, health costs are a concern and I needed to verify in Endo is in network. GP and Neurologist both referred me to different Endo's. One can get me in May 26, I have not called other back as I just verified today they are both in network.

Part of my post is to get advice on what to look for or ask. Also, my diet has been very bad for past year and wonder if that is a contributor (are there foods I should avoid?). I do not have any of my labs.... Shame on me. However, I am looking for relative sane advice! I know it is uncommon for me to have thyroid issues and honestly don't want to just rely on "research" on the net as most of it seems to be geared towards women and seems all over the place. The one consistent thing I have found is be forceful (which I have my teeth set) and listen to your body (which I am).

Suggest away, PLEASE!

Thanks

Dan


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Get copies of lab results and post with dates, ranges, med doses and how you felt.

Free T-4 and Free T-3 are absolutely necessary to properly dose yourself and if you have not figured it out yet - Never trust your doctor's nurse saying your labs are "normal". Normal is in range and most here feel best at 3/4 of range for both FT-3 and FT-4.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Understanding the Thyroid: Why You Should Check Your Free T3
http://breakingmuscle.com/health-medicine/understanding-thyroid-why-you-should-check-your-free-t3
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.

SUGGESTED TESTS
TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin and Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Trab
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17684583
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Welcome to the Board, Dan!

Well, the first thing you may wish to do when you see an endo is ask for an ultra-sound of your thyroid and also the tests listed above.

And there is a difference between T3 and T4 as opposed to FREE T3 and FREE T4 and I have furnished info on that above as well.

Hopefully you can get on track here w/the endo.


----------



## dbye9 (May 4, 2014)

Thanks for the responses. I actually have an Endocrinologist appointment this coming Thursday. Should be interesting as I have lost a bit of faith in the medical profession as it relates to my disorder....

I will update this post with blood test results when I receive them.

Thanks

Dan


----------



## dbye9 (May 4, 2014)

LAB RESULTS - 4-16-2015

TSH - 2.62

Free T4 - 1.1

Cortisol - 9.8

Dr. has recommended I increase Synthroid from .075 mcg to .088.

Thanks

Dan


----------

